# Utility-



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

RRRRuuuuuffffff! WOOOOF!!
Well we made our first foray into the utility ring yesterday and managed to one of not too many dogs over the years that managed to do all the excercises in Utility A and still NOT qualify. And you will never guess why? The judge told my dad that I was too vocal? MMMMEEEEE???? VVVVOOOOCCCAALLL? Come on!!! Just because from the moment my dad gave me the signal to heel forward I talked in his ear while I bounced along side him? But you should have seen my stand on the signals, as we made a left turn I did one of those leaps of mine and twisted while in midair, as I landed my dad gives me the stand signal and I NAIL it. A perfect four point landing with no additional step. You could here the entire audience gasp, and I do now draw an audience do to my entertaining classes. I took my time getting my elbows to touch the ground and the first time they touched I "woofed" them back up off the ground. But I did settle and got them down. I nailed the rest of the signals although I could tell my dad was shocked when I sat that I did not woof as I ALWAYS woof as I sit - got to keep them guessing you know. It was at this time the judge came over to us and said I am afraid I can't qualify that due to the excessive barking. I don't think my dad was surprised by this. My articles were real good. I did have some more fun with dad on the directed retrieve. We got the first glove and as I turned I headed for number two but I could sense he was not impressed so I turned back to him and shook the glove at him then I laid down about two feet in front of him and chewed it for a couple of seconds and I could see at this point he was as red as a beet so I got up and brought it to him. The moving stand was just that. I took about two steps as he told me to stay but it was a cold day here in Jersey so there was no melting of the "cheap crayon" (yes dad I can read) for the exam part. Then came the directed jumping. As he sent me both times I did my usual launch. What I do guys is my first step is toward the SKY as I get up to his ear level and let out a big LOUD woof, right in his ear, then I run to the other side of the ring. It was another one of those "gasp" moments for the crowd - I just LOVE being the center of attention! Both of my lines were slightly off center but when my dad said "sit" I turned immediately and sat. I could tell by his smile he was very pleased with me- both times. I then jumped both jumps he pointed too and the crowd went WILD! I think most of them assumed I was getting one of those pieces of green fabric or something. My dad said he was shocked by how much I woofed and to be honest I have never woofed that much before, not even one quarter that amount. Guess I will have to try to figure out how to control my enthusiasm by next Saturday.
As dad and I left the ring the judge asked how old I was. When he said 21 months she laughed out loud and said "Once you get it under control she will be amazing". My dad replied he should live that long or something to that extent. Anybody understand what they meant??
Licks and nips
Oriana


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - thanks for sharing your day with us  Maybe next week you'll be just a bit less vocal and twirly? At least it sounds like you had a great time .....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That story is too funny, particularly told from that perspective. Apparently, she really enjoys the utility games.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL-at least it was fun!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You silly girl. They like you to be quiet and BORING when doing those games. Stupid, huh? When my mom was showing me in novice, I never did the qualifying thing much either. See, this stuff is so boring, that when mom would leave me sitting there, the sun would just warm me all up, and the grass was so nice... well, who could blame me for lying down and falling asleep? Those pesky humans will never understand. Just keep doing what you're doing. It makes your daddy go to more dog shows, where you can get lots of cool toys and BULLY STICKS! Plus, it makes the humans laugh.

Signed,

Rigby "sleeping is my middle name" Whippet


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww! At least she made everyone smile


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww! Love the story... Bummer about not qualifying! But having fun is a good thing!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't you just love the showboats!?! Brandy was mine, everyone would stop what they were doing and gather around the ring as we were about to enter, so they could see what creative liberties she would come up with next. Talk about stress! She always did put on a great show!!! Thanks for reminding me of the _good(?) _times.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh I loved your story, made me grin, then chuckle, then laugh out loud!
FWIW, one of our OTCH trainers has that issue with her dog. She makes him carry a drinking straw around in his mouth during training to keep him quiet.
When's the next show???


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, why could we not have had video of this delightful story:
Although I formed a pretty good mental movie as I read, lol.
Go Oriana!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the visual. Sounds like she was going for style points.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha..now that story was making me smile and laugh the whole time..she WILL be amazing Hank...go Oriana!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oriana, If I were a Utility girl at 21 months, I'd woof myself around the ring too. You must be a very motivated and smart puppy as well as a douzy of a crowd pleaser!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When Conner was that age he was still in pre-novice. I just knew when I first brought him out that he was going to doing something really silly like stop in the middle of heeling to get on his back for a belly rub (he had done that a few times in practice). Of course boys take so much longer than girls to mature. Right now Flip is almost six months and it's hard to believe he'll ever be mature enough for the ring!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

WOO HOOO OOOO Go Oriana!!! Sounds like that judge was an old fuddy duddy who must train some quiet breed like greyhounds, clumbers or goldens! Err, oops!
I would have LOVED to see that 
We're super proud of you guys!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oriana, you sound like you are just too much fun. You and dad will get there! Sounds like you have a very very bright future ahead of you. Best of luck!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Oriana, I adore you I needed a good laugh today and you gave it to me. Poor Daddy, what to do, what to do..


----------

